# Rocker Panel Chrome Dr Clips



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The Rocker Panel Chrome That Goes On The Door For My 67 Needs Clips That I Am Told Are Not Made Anymore. I Checked With Opgi And Yearone And Ames And They Do Not Have Them Either. Any Ideas Where I Might Them Or How To Attach This Chrome Piece?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*More aftermarket websites*

Here is a thread listing more GTO websites for aftermarket parts.

Good luck


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Best place to look is either in a parts yard/junk yard or go on to ebay and search away. I think ebay is the best place but if you can find them in a junkyard they will be cheaper.


----------

